# Can I use iron pills as root tabs?



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Could I use iron pills(NatureMade brand) as root tabs. They are 65 mg and have Ferrous Sulfate, Cellulose Gel, Dibasic Calcium Phosphate, Croscarmellose Sodium, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Titanium Dioxide (artificial color), Magnesium Stearate, Polyethylene Glycol, Triethyl Citrate, Polysorbate 80, Sodium Citrate as the ingredients. Would any of this be toxic to fish? I can't exactly experiment with this as I would need another tank and the budget doesn't allow it right now. I do have access to the pills and feeder guppies, and A LOT of anacharis as test subjects. Can I do it in a soda bottle(rinsed out)? It would be 2 liters. I would only get one or two guppies and they would be at the right temperature. I would also feed them, of course. Please respond!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you take one and put it in water and it takes 2-3 months to completely dissolve, maybe. Otherwise, I'd say not advisable. Root tabs do take some time to completely dissolve.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use ferris gluconate dissolved in a 12-20oz coke bottle and add a capful each week.


I also use peat moss in the substrate and add no ferts.

I suspect all those things in your pills being added would at best make little difference and at worse could degarde tank conditions.

I would just let the fish and plants balance out and stabilize each other.

But that's just my .02


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, beaslbob. Thanks!


----------

